# Chemicals in Canada



## banjags (Mar 6, 2008)

1. I see people talking about drain opener that is almost 100% Sulfuric acid do we in canada have such product. What is the name and where can i get it?

2. In an old post someone was talking about caustic soda being nearly 100% sodium hydroxide. This would be great for solder mask stripping. I am currently using Dranon crystals... (gets a little expensive with large quantities.)Where could this be bought in canada and under what name?

3. What does a person look for in a fertilizer than is high in sodium nitrate. I see the xx-xx-xx no idea what that means. Any ideas on brands and where I can buy in canada.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## milkandpie (Mar 6, 2008)

> xx-xx-xx no idea what that means



N-P-K or Nitrogen - Phosphorus (P2O5) - Potassium


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think Canadian Tire has the sulfuric drain opener. I was just getting involved in refining when I lived up there. It was tough to find chemicals with all the restrictions, especially in Newfoundland. I mail ordered alot.


----------



## skippy (Mar 6, 2008)

Home depot has a good sulfuric acid called ro-tyme for pretty cheap ($6 iirc)
TSC generally has lye but is expensive. Sometimes you can get reasonably priced lye at Home Hardware in their store brand. Hydroponic stores/suppliers may have or may be able to get you nitrates.


----------



## banjags (Mar 6, 2008)

milkandpie said:


> > xx-xx-xx no idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> N-P-K or Nitrogen - Phosphorus (P2O5) - Potassium



So I would want a fertilizer with a high first number?


----------



## banjags (Mar 6, 2008)

skippy said:


> Home depot has a good sulfuric acid called ro-tyme for pretty cheap ($6 iirc)
> TSC generally has lye but is expensive. Sometimes you can get reasonably priced lye at Home Hardware in their store brand. Hydroponic stores/suppliers may have or may be able to get you nitrates.



I shall check out home depot. Is lye the same as sodium hydroxide?


----------



## skippy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yup lye is the unscientific name.


----------



## OMG (Mar 6, 2008)

Some NAPAs have sulfuric acid. Also check battery refurbishers like the battery doctor, etc. They use sulfuric acid to refill automotive batteries.
Home hardware always seems to have HCl 30% (sold as muriatic acid) about 14$ for a gallon jug.
Saveon foods has SMB or KMB(potassium MB) in their wine making area, along with other gismzos,
walmart has bigger jugs of peroxide 3% (about a litre i'd say). London drugs has more concentrated peroxide in their hair products area.
I haven't really looked for nitrate sources.
Its fun looking through michael's (hobby supply store), they have all sort of goodies.


----------



## skippy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hydroponic stores also have high percentage peroxide. I bought a litre of 35% for around $12 IIRC.


----------



## junkelly (Mar 7, 2008)

banjags said:


> milkandpie said:
> 
> 
> > > xx-xx-xx no idea what that means
> ...



Yes.

It is usually 15-0-0 or 16-0-0. Rather than call it Sodium Nitrate, they usually call it 'Nitrate of Soda'. I haven't seen it in bigbox stores, but easily find it in nurseries.

-junkelly


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 7, 2008)

skippy said:


> Home depot has a good sulfuric acid called ro-tyme for pretty cheap ($6 iirc)
> TSC generally has lye but is expensive. Sometimes you can get reasonably priced lye at Home Hardware in their store brand. Hydroponic stores/suppliers may have or may be able to get you nitrates.



Ro-Tyme is not sulfuric acid based. It's Caustic Potash(Potassium hydroxide) I posted about it in Banjags other thread. It's also discontinued. The Lawrason corporation distribute Armstrng products for their Drain cleaner division. Lawrason makes a drain cleaner that is 60-100% sulfuric by volume called Drain Flush

The stuff at Ronamade by SPI is however but only 45% by volume. 

You can still get battery acid at Napa


----------



## skippy (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm sure rotyme makes other drain cleaners too, but this particular product I bought is definately sulfuric, syrupy and pretty clear. Seems to be good stuff.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 10, 2008)

skippy said:


> i'm sure rotyme makes other drain cleaners too, but this particular product I bought is definately sulfuric, syrupy and pretty clear. Seems to be good stuff.



They do but their product labeled as Drain Cleaner is Caustic Potash and end of life. Once HD runs out of it in their warehouse that should be it.

That's the MSDS I got from Home Depot. But you are right they may have a replacement product out on some shelves. The MSDS above is for the discontinued Drain cleaner by the Armstrong product Division (Ro-tyme) Lawrasons is the distributer,


----------



## banjags (Mar 17, 2008)

Over the weekend I went to rona and bought a drain cleaner called Pro Flo Professional Drain Opener. It was under $9 per litre unlike the Zonk which was $18. The MSDS states that it is 60-100% Sulphuric Acid. It was located with the rest of the household cleaners encased in a plastic bag.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 17, 2008)

Which rona the one on Regent carries the SPI stuff.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Here, in Quebec city,
I can buy Clear-Line drain opener for about 6$-7$ for one liter.
It is very pure sulfuric acid.

I buy it at Rona.


----------



## banjags (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotrek said:


> Which rona the one on Regent carries the SPI stuff.



Yes I went to the one on regent. This stuff is stronger than the spi. You said it was 45% this is 60-100 according to msds.

Noxx - I did not come across anything called clear line. The Pro Flo stuff I bought is from a company in quebec... montreal if I remember correctly.

I think I got lucky... I saw this pro flo stuff it was wrapped in its own plastic bag. I was assuming that it must be strong cuz it is wrapped in its own bag like the hcl that I bought.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 27, 2008)

Just to keep adding to this thread

Went to Piston ring to get tickets for a car show among other things and inquired for battery acid.

20L Battery Electrolyte for 30$ It's Delco brand. 31-39% sulfuric by volume.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 27, 2008)

This give you about 6,5 Litres of pure sulfuric acid for 30$ or 4,6$/L.
That's fair.


----------



## roddenberry (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been tempted to buy some elemental iodine off eBay, because it's rather inexpensive for a fair quantity (150 g for 20 bucks) but i'm afraid it won't pass from the US through Canadian customs... So I won't even try that. I was wondering if there are some good sources of iodine in Canada? There's a place I know in Montreal (Anachemia) that sells everything imaginable but the prices of their chemicals are sickeningly expensive! (lab grade chems are always way more expensive). 

So I was wondering if there is such a place in Canada that would sell chemicals in reasonble quantities at a reasonable (re: hobbyist) price! In the US there are places like www.unitednuclear.com and www.cheap-chemicals.com but we Canucks don't have anything like that (or at least, no place that I know of)...

So anyone who has favorite spots to buy their chems in the great white north (heh!) please let me know!
- Robert in Montreal


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2009)

roddenberry said:


> I have been tempted to buy some elemental iodine off eBayl



I have 100 g of reconstituted Iodine crystals that I will sell $30.00 plus shipping from Manitoba Canada. Just pm me the email you use for PP and I'll invoice you.

ttys
Gill


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Sep 29, 2009)

Best place that I have found for Canadian suppliers of lab grade chemicals is Pro-Lab Scientific, I'll see if I can get the link...

http://www.prolabscientific.com/

I think you will be impressed. Expensive, but available.

The acids are expensive as the dangerous goods handling fee is usually higher than the acid. If you want good stuff you get it here.

Then again, if you live in Quebec your laughing, you can probably pick it up from the warehouse.

P.S. I love Quebec, well the strip clubs anyway.. WoooOOoOOo! :twisted:


----------



## lunker (Sep 30, 2009)

If you live in Ontario,

Caledon labs has acids and just about every chemical you could want. They are located just outside Toronto. 
Benson chemical can supply acids in bulk.located north west of T.o And kissner ltd sells salt but also sells caustic soda for around 35.bucks a bag. (pearl). Located in Kitchener, Ont. Let me know if anybody wants the numbers.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 30, 2009)

LeftyTheBandit said:


> Then again, if you live in Quebec your laughing, you can probably pick it up from the warehouse.
> 
> P.S. I love Quebec, well the strip clubs anyway.. WoooOOoOOo! :twisted:



Sorry ! It isn't working that way anymore lol. Next time you come by Qc, let me know !


----------



## roddenberry (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey thanks Lefty! ProLab seems to be a great resource! You're right, a bit expensive, but they have everything from labware to hard-to-find chemicals. Already put an order!
- Robert


----------

